# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Stan Mcquay

## BONE.CRUSHER

I wish i could look like him one day. Big enough to be respected by the boys , yet not too big that you can still get the girls.. also its a more realistic goal than say trying to look like Ronnie.

He still claims he is natural though.... i dont know about that...

----------


## borntobeblue

dood stop putting pics of me on here, its embarrassing lol
seriously tho hes got the perfect body imo

----------


## borntobeblue

i doubt he is natural. if thats you in your avatar then your not that far off him another couple of years and you will have nailed it

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

yeah man you look ripped. im sure you get respect and chicks bro

----------


## naturalsux

> i doubt he is natural. if thats you in your avatar then your not that far off him another couple of years and you will have nailed it


x2 on that.

----------


## Ashop

> i doubt he is natural. if thats you in your avatar then your not that far off him another couple of years and you will have nailed it


NATURAL??? PLEASE!!! :Haha: 
and your right,,,pic is hard to see in avatar,,,but great physique as well.

----------


## JSola

Mcquay is what I would like to become as well. The big guys like ronnie, jay, dexter, kevin, they're all sooo fing big that its unreasonable, awesome, but unreasonable. my girl would shoot me if i was working to get that big. Mcquay doesnt look so freakish, kinda like you might assume hes just a built dude if he was in a sweatshirt and jeans.

----------


## jeremiahkentjensen

no way natural

----------


## Gym Freak

Not natural. I don't think anyone who competes at the National level and wins a pro card is natural. Whatever happened to Stan anyway? After he got his pro card he kind of fell of the earth.

----------


## Narkissos

> Not natural. *I don't think anyone who competes at the National level and wins a pro card is natural.* Whatever happened to Stan anyway? After he got his pro card he kind of fell of the earth.


I don't care whether he's natty or not... but i do disagree, as i know, and have worked with, people at that level who are natural.

Those individuals have in 20+ years of training behind them...

It's pretty ridiculous to dismiss the claims of someone who's been training intelligently for that long because you have in your mind the image of someone with a drug-mediated build who's been training for less than 10 years.

The two individuals are not comparable.

-CNS

----------


## realjo1000

,,,,

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

Juiiccccceee

----------


## bigjamie

I dont know if he is natty man. I dont care his physique is awesome

----------


## basildog

I actually met Stan a few times. He is an awesome guy very cool and has amazing physique. I talked to him about being natural and he told me he was natural. This was when he was competing in the Muscle Mania competitions which are tested. I am assuming because he wanted to go pro through the NPC shows that he would have had to started taking steroids but I am not sure. I do not believe to compete in those shows and make it pro you can be natural. But anyway, he is an awesome guy and looks amazing I wish I could look as half as good as he does

----------


## WEBB

so you think if you get to big you wont get girls.....thats retarded....

----------


## Amorphic

> so you think if you get to big you wont get girls.....thats retarded....


agreed. most girls say ewww you would be gross being huge, but when you get to be massive, girls gravitate to you moreso than when you're a moderate size.

----------


## ChuckLee

Natural MY ASS!!!!

He is perfectly in shape though.
One of the best shapes I've seen in a while

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

> agreed. most girls say ewww you would be gross being huge, but when you get to be massive, girls gravitate to you moreso than when you're a moderate size.


i disagree. just from my personal experience , i get more girls than my bigger bulkier friends. Could just be a personality difference but a lot of girls say ewww to guys like arnold , let alone ronnie

----------


## inky-e

All natty, eats his wheaties.

----------


## Mbuffguy

big guys get girls too

----------


## WEBB

> i disagree. just from my personal experience , i get more girls than my bigger bulkier friends. Could just be a personality difference but a lot of girls say ewww to guys like arnold , let alone ronnie


bulkier maybe, but i am almost 300 and i got more skin at 305 last winter than i ever did at 250, or 220....its all about how you look, if you look sloppy well of course, but if you look tight and hard they love it no matter what weight that is....also being able to talk and carry a converstaion and not have the big meat head "duh" attitude helps too...

----------


## Mbuffguy

u know what sucks that most people dont understand bb its like they allways tell me dont u need a six pack to be a bodybuilder and im like they olny look all cut like that before a photoshoot or contest it sucks man my friends allways say like tighten up thoses abbs and im like if u know a way to eat 6,000 cals and have a 6 pack please let me know man

----------


## Undecided09

> bulkier maybe, but i am almost 300 and i got more skin at 305 last winter than i ever did at 250, or 220....its all about how you look, if you look sloppy well of course, but if you look tight and hard they love it no matter what weight that is....also being able to talk and carry a converstaion and not have the big meat head "duh" attitude helps too...


I mean it depends on how tall you are also. I would agree with you if you are someone who is pretty tall as well. But people who are carrying way too much weight for their height usually have arms so pushed apart from their body and legs so bow-legged, that they look like they're walking with a stick in their ass and watermelons under their armpits...Not attractive to girls, atleast not to any girls I would associate myself with anyways.

----------


## WEBB

i am 6 feet tall....no stick up my ass either,  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Mbuffguy

6'3 260 2 week first cycle

----------


## WEBB

6 feet 270 dieting for 3 weeks....235 on stage dry.....308 off season....hahahhaah...my internet penis is bigger too....

----------


## Undecided09

> no stick up my ass


Thank god, just a big dude who walks normal and doesnt resemble a primitive animal, we need more of you.

9

----------


## Mbuffguy

whoa just cause i grunt more than i talk isn't bad or anything hahhahahahha .... u compete dude thats sick!!!

----------


## S.P.G

yeah dude looks great!!!

----------


## hardcorebuilder

i don`t know if he is natural but it`s possible to have this shape naturally
i`m natural and i weight 240 pounds at 12% bf and my height is 5`9.
pardon me for my bad english

----------


## ChuckLee

> i don`t know if he is natural but it`s possible to have this shape naturally
> i`m natural and i weight 240 pounds at 12% bf and my height is 5`9.
> pardon me for my bad english


 :Aapostpics:

----------


## Amorphic

> 


+1 on that

----------


## jay112

His size im sure you can attain naturally with a high protein low fat diet and good training, its genetics also, just because someone looks very good dont mean they using steroids . I was training with a vest the other week and you can hear others saying yeah he's on the gear :Chairshot:  why? because you can see the muscles working and tensing while they jsut look soft and bloated

I think now that stan has moved up a level he will need to use aas to even be compared to the pros

----------


## GGallin

The face on your avatar looks like the head is photo shopped on there!

----------


## frignugs

^^^^agreed^^^^

----------


## MattyH7688

I would be willing to bet the family farm on stan not being natural even in his musclemania days 

those drug tests are jokes.. there are very few legit natty orgs.. 

Compare the guys in NPC Team Universe to the OCB pros... both claim to be natural, both far away from each other

now that he is in the ifbb it is obvious he is 100% natural now though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Undecided09

> I would be willing to bet the family farm on stan not being natural even in his musclemania days 
> 
> those drug tests are jokes.. there are very few legit natty orgs.. 
> 
> Compare the guys in NPC Team Universe to the OCB pros... both claim to be natural, both far away from each other
> 
> now that he is in the ifbb it is obvious he is 100% natural now though


Someone with some sense! I think a lot of us want to make ourselves believe people are natural. Maybe because we want to believe a certain look is acheivable without using illegal drugs or maybe because we just don't want to unfairly label anyone. Either way, if you have an understanding of how the human body works and what it should/can look like, the people that use steroids are usually obvious to point out.

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

Wether he's on juice or not he's huge. He was recently on the cover of muscle and fitness.
I wish i could look like this guy.

----------


## Electry

strong, ripped and young  :Smilie:

----------

